# US citizen moving to the UK



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

I am an US citizen interested in moving and working in the UK.

I have some questions:

What differences in culture should I as an American should be aware of before moving into the UK?

What is the tax rate? Where is the lowest cost of living in the UK? What location has the best rate for employment and job growth?

Taxes, how does it work if temporarily working in the UK, both in paying the UK and US governments?

Any advice on how to look for a job in the UK while living here in the US?

What obstacles (if any) would I have if I decided to send/wire money home?

What steps should I take in order to gain a work permit and be able to work in the UK legally?

What jobs should I look for as an unskilled laborer?
I currently work as security and wondering if an US citizen can gain the necessary permits needed to work security in the UK while not being a citizen of the UK. If not, what other jobs should I look for in the UK?

I know I asked a lot of questions however please answer what you can and I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. It has been a while since I was in your shoes. I've since moved on to Germany and then to France, but I'll try and help with at least a few of your questions: 

_>>What differences in culture should I as an American should be aware of before moving into the UK?_

Lots of little things - but some of it may depend on where you're from in the US. I happen to be from New England, and while I was living in the UK I was struck by how much seemed "familiar" to me. I guess they call it "New" England for a reason.

There are lots of terminology differences - examples: a "jumper" in the UK is a sweater in the US, "petrol" is Brit for gasoline. Every line of work has lots of little differences like these. There are also attitude differences that can take a bit of getting used to.

_>>What is the tax rate? Where is the lowest cost of living in the UK? What location has the best rate for employment and job growth?_

I'll have to let someone else handle this one. But think how you'd answer the same questions if someone asked you them about the US. There may not be a single answer - and cost of living and job growth can vary according to what you're looking for and what sort of lifestyle you lead.

_>>Taxes, how does it work if temporarily working in the UK, both in paying the UK and US governments?_

Depends on how "temporarily" you're working in the UK. If you're working for a US company and just on a "business trip" you continue with your US taxes as usual. If you're resident in the UK, you pay UK taxes (and withholdings - there are more social insurances in the UK than in the US and those have to be paid if you're a UK resident). As long as you still have US citizenship, however, you must file a US tax return. There are provisions for avoiding double taxation, however.

_>>Any advice on how to look for a job in the UK while living here in the US?_

Try to work through a US employer who could transfer you to the UK - short or long term. Or just look for a job and stay flexible enough to be able to make (and pay for) a quick trip over for interviews. The big thing, however, is that you have to have something to offer (skills or experience) that is not available in the local job market in the UK. Otherwise the employer can't justify hiring you over a local national.

_>>What obstacles (if any) would I have if I decided to send/wire money home?_

Other than the costs involved, no obstacles at all. Be aware that all movements of large sums in or out of the US (used to be > $10,000, now I think it's $5,000) are reported by the banks to the US Treasury Dept. There's nothing wrong with getting reported, but generally you will have to explain both the source of the money and the intended purpose of the money as part of the transfer process.

_>>What steps should I take in order to gain a work permit and be able to work in the UK legally?_

Usually, you have to find a job first - then your employer "sponsors" your visa application, by justifying their hiring of a foreigner to the UK authorities and paying certain fees.

_>>What jobs should I look for as an unskilled laborer?
I currently work as security and wondering if an US citizen can gain the necessary permits needed to work security in the UK while not being a citizen of the UK. If not, what other jobs should I look for in the UK?_

Not sure what's involved in security in the UK, but unskilled labor is probably the hardest field in which to try and find an overseas job. Unskilled labor is in plentiful supply in most countries and very difficult to justify importing from elsewhere.

I don't mean to be negative, but finding work overseas is not easy these days with immigration being such a hot topic for most governments. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just Visiting said:


> I am an US citizen interested in moving and working in the UK.
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> ...



A lot of questions 

Tax rates; http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...uideToTax/index.htm?cids=Google_PPC&cre=Money

Culture
Well, you'll find stuff a lot more expensive for a start!
Tends to be that the cost of living is less in the North than in the South, but then again salaries tend to be slightly more in the South. London is quite expensive for rent
I dont think most Americans I have met seemed to have too much of a culture shock coming to the UK ......

Security work is not particularly well paid in the UK, but I guess it depends what area you are talking about ...... personal bodyguards would probably earn well, but property security guards are more nearer miminum wages in the UK.

Have you treid searching job agencies in the UK .... try googling it

Good luck


----------



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

I have thought of calling temp agencies in the UK, the problem is the general expense of such phone calls.
Any idea on how to get around this?


----------



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

I have thought of calling around to see what temp agencies have to offer, but the problem is the exspnese of calling cards and what not in order to make such calls. Any way to make over seas calls cheaper ?

Plus say if I saved up enough for a flight over to the UK, how long should an average job hunt take and how much should I take for living expenses?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Look into an Internet based phone service for making calls to the UK. Skype is the best known, perhaps, but there are others - Wengo, Net2Phone and probably lots more. The real trick is working around the time difference to catch people in their offices.

_>>Plus say if I saved up enough for a flight over to the UK, how long should an average job hunt take and how much should I take for living expenses?_

It's impossible to put a time figure on it. How long does an "average" job hunt take in the US? Depends on your line of work, time of the year and the state of the economy, what your resumé/CV looks like, etc., etc.

It's also the case that very few employers will talk to you until you have work authorization lined up. What you need to do is to interest a potential employer by fax or postal mail - to the point where they will consider interviewing you "when you're in the area." That's when you book your flight - as a two or three week "holiday" - and with any kind of luck you clinch the deal, go home and put the paperwork in motion to move!

I spent a good year or so doing the letter writing part of the job hunt from the US (once I had settled on relocating to Europe instead of looking locally - but I wasn't limiting it to one country). I also had some overseas experience, and found that opened lots of doors. It really helps to have a good explanation of "why" you want to work overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Forgive me for interrupting; I hope I am not being too arrogant and all, but I was hoping you all would not mind if I posted; partly to share what I have learned through a bit of internet research about the differences between the cost of living here in the US vs. the cost of living there in the UK. but also to ask some questions that I have primarily because my husband and I are considering moving to the UK to live for a while. 

First of all I hope I can make clear that my research may be a bit faulty because I am primarily looking at what I found from the perspective of a housewife trying to make sure our budget would work well in the UK, as well as being a person who has traveled and lived quite a bit through various areas of the US. 

In any case I am not sure I totally agree that the UK is that much more expensive than living here in the US, and I hope you won't mind if I explain my thinking. First of all renting a flat; here in the US there are loads of cities where apartment prices can range anywhere from as inexpensive as $580/£290 per month in the smaller; less metro towns of some states; to as high as $65,000/£32,500 a month for rent in places like NY City; (Yes I am absolutely positive about the price; you can see it for yourself through a simple search engine search); so like there; it depends on where you live in the country... Then there is the simple immediate need for food...groceries can be a bit of give and take. Some items you have over there can be a bit pricier than here, and some can be just a bit more expensive, but others either work out the same or much more cheaply than here...Eggs, milk and beef being quite a bit more expensive; whereas tinned, canned, and fresh veggies being an example of either the same price or cheaper than many places here in the US...For a small example; we pay aproximately $1.98/99P per dozen of extra large eggs whereas on your Asda site I've seen a 12pk of barn eggs priced at about £2.44/$4.88. 

Now gasoline/petrol of course is much more expensive over there, but I think your public transit is a LOT more extensive than some areas of this country...so it is a bit easier to compensate...I will grant here I do not know the price of the tube these days and actually would appreciate if anyone can let me know...I also will be EXTREMELY appreciative if someone can tell me where my thinking may be flawed since I know I have not covered everything... 

Now if I might be allowed to ask my questions:
1) How are utilities handled over there? Do you have companies you call when moving to whatever city to set up any necessary services? 
2) What about TV and Internet services; are there companies for that? Also I once read in some "obscure" web site that there are extra fees to pay for the TV's; that owning a TV itself can be complicated...is that true? And what is the general pricing for things like I've mentioned? 
3) Also how much does it cost for gas heating and cooking?
4)*Final question I swear* How do I get cell phone service in GB?

Thanks everyone for your patience; it is appreciated...I hope I did not bore anyone...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

First of all, feel free to "interrupt" any time you like. That's sort of what we're here for. 

To a large extent you're right - the cost of living in the UK depends on the area, just as it does in the US. Some parts of the country are more expensive than others. A couple of things to remember, though - VAT (which is roughly akin to sales tax in the US) is 17.5% (I think) on most things other than food and medicines (I think - I'm in France, but I think most European countries have lower rates for those two items). That makes for an automatic rise in prices of at least 10 - 12% if you're coming from a US state with sales tax.

As for the petrol - prices in the UK are about the worst in Europe (higher certainly than here in France). Public transit is not available everywhere, and is not usable in many areas for much more than commuting in and out of the nearest major city (i.e. London). A car is pretty much a necessity these days in many areas. And I just saw a statistic that said that the London Tube is the most expensive city subway system in Europe (at something like £4 for a single ride) - something to do with the lack of government subsidy.

There's also the difference in what you spend your money on. Health insurance is one big difference - at least if you're on the NHS. And even private insurance costs far less than in the US.



LadyLily43 said:


> Now if I might be allowed to ask my questions:
> 1) How are utilities handled over there? Do you have companies you call when moving to whatever city to set up any necessary services?
> 2) What about TV and Internet services; are there companies for that? Also I once read in some "obscure" web site that there are extra fees to pay for the TV's; that owning a TV itself can be complicated...is that true? And what is the general pricing for things like I've mentioned?
> 3) Also how much does it cost for gas heating and cooking?
> 4)*Final question I swear* How do I get cell phone service in GB?


OK:
1. Basically, yes, but if you're renting, the rental agency may take care of simply transferring the utilities to the name of the new renter. (That's how they handled it when I moved in.) Even the telephone just transferred - I carried on using the same phone number that had been in the house before. Depends a bit on how the landlord wants to handle things.

2. There is a television tax in the UK - something over £100 a year for any television in the house. (This is common throughout Europe and goes to pay for the "national" channels - the BBC in the UK.) Where cable isn't available, there is satellite tv, which uses a dish and a receiver/decoder that you pay for by the month. Sky is the major satellite provider for the UK. Not sure what the current monthly fee is, but it's similar to cable (in the US) - or was last time I checked.

3. Can't help you there. Gas isn't as available in much of Europe as it is in the US, and where it is (at least for cooking), it is often bottle gas (well, gas stored in a big tank underground). But many homes in the UK have a gas "fire" for heat in the living room. (I never did figure out how to turn the darned thing on! ) The house I rented had "central heat" which consisted of water heated by a small gas-powered heater that was then pumped through the radiators. I'm fairly sure it was the same heater that also heated the water for use in the shower. Sounds feeble, but heck, it worked!

4. Oh, there are many mobile phone companies in the UK. Chances are, they'll find you! There are starting to be some companies that will offer you Internet, phone and television, all over the Internet - through a single provider. It sounds great - but if your Internet service goes down (as it occasionally does), you're stuck with no fixed phone and no tv as well as no Internet surfing. With separate services, you at least have some backup.

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

For a mobile phone check out www,mobal.com , phone cost $48.00 , has a world wide sim card , can be used in 170 countries on this 1 sim card , there are no fees , all you pay is the actual minute usage which are competitive . cost nothing to look . Colin


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Just Visiting said:


> What obstacles (if any) would I have if I decided to send/wire money home?


I can actually answer this one more specifically; that is unless there has been a change or two within the Picadilly Circus area since I've been there back in 1985...if not; then if you actually live in London; even in what we Americans might call a subburb of London; then as long as you can get to Picadilly Circus; you should be able to find the American Express office there...you can wire money home from there, and any family you might be wiring to in the US would only need to have either an American Express office in town, or an agent of American Express...for example if your family has a K-Mart in town; I think they do American Express transfers, and I think the fee is still somewhere around $12.50 though don't quote me on that part...You just go up to the counter; tell them you want to wire money home; tell them how much; they will do the conversion rate plus tack the fee on and then tell you how much the total is...

I do have one or two more questions to ask though if no one minds:

1)The TV Tax; is that £100 total or per tv? I ask because right now we have three TV's; so; though we are planning to either sell or give away most of our belongings to make the move less expensive when we are ready to move...once there it will give us a greater idea of how many TV's we can afford for our residence there...

2) We were actually thinking wherever he might work; that we might live in a smaller village nearby so that even though HE might need a car to get to and from work; *though we were also counting the train as part of the public transit*; I would be primarily relying on either a bicycle for my son and I in the village; or our own feet, but just in case we were to live somewhere in London; how easy is it to purchase and use the Oyster card, and how much does it cost? We were thinking about even getting one for each of us while we would be visiting in November as well...

3) The VAT...what types of things do they put the VAT on?

Thanks Again
T. Vandal


----------



## shi (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Guys! 

I hope you guys don't mind me jumping as well! Actually, I am in a sort of similar situation to Just Visiting. I would like to relocate to UK as well, but at the moment I'm also looking into AU as an option. Got a bit intimidated when I started to read all the locals were migrating out of UK because of the crazy high taxes. 

I can relate to LadyLily43. I am living in Los Angeles, CA right now and have been here for 3 years. I was living in San Francisco before. I'm living in a small 1 bedroom flat in the downtown of LA and paying about $1700 a month for it! And this is not including the utilities and all the misc fees. So when my hubby did a rough calculation in his head, being in London might not be that much more expensive than it is for us to be here in LA. 

Would any of you recommend relocating to London or any city in UK? 

Thanks! 

Shi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The trick with relocating to London, or anywhere in the UK, or anywhere in the world, for that matter, is qualifying for a visa to live and work there. It can be extremely difficult to get a working visa for the UK unless you have some special qualification, experience or training that is in short supply in the work force there. And, unless things have changed in the years since I was living in the UK, you still pretty much need to find a job first and then apply for a visa (or let your employer handle the paperwork). Long-distance job-hunting is tricky.

Australia, on the other hand, has a point system whereby you can qualify based on job skills and other criteria and then start looking for work once you get there. (Canada has a similar system.) OK, you need savings to tide you over until your job hunt pays off, but at least you're on site and available to take any and all interviews.

In any event, it would be a good idea to make at least one or two exploratory runs to any country you're considering immigrating to - just to check out general conditions, the job market, expenses, weather, housing, etc. etc. I'm constantly amazed by the number of folks who are planning to pack up and move the whole family half way around the world to a place they've never been to before.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

And see now that is why I have faith that if we do move; Mark (my husband) will have no problems finding a job...He is an IT specialist and people in those fields always seem to be needed...I DO wholeheartily agree with Bev though; unless you are already living in the country and are simply moving to another city then it is most definitely wisest to try and visit the country you are considering moving to BEFORE you try and accept a position there and get a VISA and all...this way you are more certain not to be stuck doing something you do not like...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> I can actually answer this one more specifically; that is unless there has been a change or two within the Picadilly Circus area since I've been there back in 1985...if not; then if you actually live in London; even in what we Americans might call a subburb of London; then as long as you can get to Picadilly Circus; you should be able to find the American Express office there...you can wire money home from there, and any family you might be wiring to in the US would only need to have either an American Express office in town, or an agent of American Express...for example if your family has a K-Mart in town; I think they do American Express transfers, and I think the fee is still somewhere around $12.50 though don't quote me on that part...You just go up to the counter; tell them you want to wire money home; tell them how much; they will do the conversion rate plus tack the fee on and then tell you how much the total is...
> 
> I do have one or two more questions to ask though if no one minds:
> 
> ...


Firstly (thank g-d) the TV licence is per household and it doesn't matter how many tv's you own (we had six before we left). The cost is 139.50 (pounds) per year and you can check it out here TVL - Welcome to TV Licensing There is no way you can avoid this tax - every household is on their radar system - no joke.

One major tax that hasn't come up on this thread is the dreaded council tax. This varies from area to area. You will need to let us know where you plan to live before we can give you the figures, but this can be anything from 1,000 to 2,500 pounds a year. This is compulsory and failure to pay it, can end in a prison sentence - this is more serious than robbing someone - honestly.

The London Underground has it's own website which you can check out here 
Tube | Transport for London - not sure if there are any prices.

Commuting from outside London is very expensive - once you decide where to move, you can check out the releveant train line for costs.

Don't forget that all the British go to America shopping and find it very very cheap, from clothes, accommodation and food both in supermarkets and restaurants. 

Petrol in the UK has just hit $US10 a gallon compared to US$3.50 in America. Car road tax varies from car to car, but can be anything from under 100 pounds to 300 pounds a year. Car insurance, well that is huge, especially as you won't have any no claim bonuses, which means you are starting from scratch.

Will post more information soon.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok so...so far we are talking a tax on TV's, a road tax, the VAT and a council tax...and of course though it is a "seperate issue"; there is the NI tax...are there any other taxes?

I still say after comparing prices between Sainsbury's, Asda, Asda's parent company Walmart here in the US; (actually going into a Walmart I mean); and our home town grocery store plus grocery stores online; that the costs mostly balance out...

Restaurants on the other hand; like renting; depend on where you live; here in this country I mean; cannot even claim to know about Britain...For example; in the small town I live in; it is possible for three people to eat breakfast, lunch or dinner depending on what you are in the mood for; for under $25/£12.50, but if you were to go to larger cities; you would be lucky to eat for $40/£20 per person...Clothing and accomodations like over there; depend on where you go to shop as well...
For example...

You have what seems to be a very nice bed and breakfast in Ealing that we will be staying at called *At Home*, and we are getting an excellent rate for two weeks of staying...In fact we've already paid in full because of the inexpensive rate... We needed both a double for ourselves and a single for our son; and as you might be able to see should you check out their web site; you can get both for a grand total of £110/$220 per night...but I will grant you that the other more well known hotels there might be a bit more expensive especially the closer to areas like Picadilly Circus you get...However we too have that problem but a bit in reverse...as some from your country may have said...some of our regular hotels HERE can be a bit cheaper, BUT our B&B's you would be lucky to get a single room for under $225/£112.50 per night in some of our quieter cities...BIGGER cities like Chicago or Boston won't have a decent B&B for under $325-$500; (£162.50-£250) per night...and forget hotels in downtown areas of cities like Chicago, Boston, NY City and Los Angeles...

Clothing: If you do most of your shopping in a store like Walmart then you can most definitely get a decent pair of jeans at a normal minimum price of $10/£5 a pair, and it is possible to get inexpensive shoes there too though the quality might not last long if you consider what some do to their own shoes...but we have department stores and boutiques that can be just as expensive as even Harrod's costing as much as $300/£150 or more for a single pair of "cheap" sneakers...

When it comes to the taxes; here in this country we have businesses like H&R Block where the sole goal of the people working there is to help people like me who are affraid or too busy to work on our own taxes...for a fee they do your taxes for you while you are in their office...they also e-file them for you as well so you can get your tax return (recovery) check; if you are due one; direct deposited into your checking account. If you are not due one, but instead owe; they will provide you with the means to pay... Are there businesses like that in the UK, or is it just a matter of hiring an accountant?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> Ok so...so far we are talking a tax on TV's, a road tax, the VAT and a council tax...and of course though it is a "seperate issue"; there is the NI tax...are there any other taxes?...
> 
> When it comes to the taxes; here in this country we have businesses like H&R Block ... Are there businesses like that in the UK, or is it just a matter of hiring an accountant?


OK to answer a previous question you posed, VAT is on just about everything you buy. There are a few categories that have a lower rate (5% in the UK) and a very few things that are "zero rated" - mostly public utility-type services and insurance, I think. One "surprise" for many Americans is that VAT is charged on all incoming goods - so if you order stuff from the US, you'll most likely be hit with a VAT bill on the declared value of the shipment. (And this now applies also to downloaded software.) In fact, you often receive a VAT bill even on packages marked as "gifts." It's just how the tax works.

Obviously, there is the national income tax, in addition to your list. Plus the usual "sin taxes" on alcohol, cigarettes and other things that are bad for you.  And much of that $10 a gallon for petrol is tax, too. 

Someone currently living there may jump in here, but when I was living in the UK there were no "store front" tax preparers like back in the US. There are, of course, computer programs to help you prepare your tax declarations, but most governments now have a much wider array of services available online for taxes, including filing them yourself. No need to pay anyone to "e-file" for you. Except of course for your US taxes, which you will have to continue to file - though generally you only pay US tax on income from a US source, like interest on investments, or ultimately when you get social security or other retirement benefits. (You still declare your worldwide income to the IRS, no matter where you live in the world.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LadyLily, 
Since you seem to be doing a rather thorough study of prices and financial aspects of making the big move, let me mention one thing you may want to check up on before you go. Retirement funds and benefits. 

While it is still possible to collect your US social security from overseas, there is also a "gotcha" in the form of the WEP (Windfall Elimination Program), which reduces your US SS benefits if you are eligible for any sort of overseas government backed pension. It hits many overseas Americans, though I'm told there may be some way around it with adequate planning.

It's also useful to know that, if you're exempting your overseas salary from US taxation, you won't be able to add any more money to your US IRAs, 401Ks or other retirement savings plans. (There are similar retirement savings plans available in the UK.) And there is always the issue of the exchange rate for the dollar, which can be a real problem for retirees abroad.

Retirement may seem a long ways off right now, but trust me, it sneaks up on you. In the end, you wind up cobbling together bits and pieces to try to arrive at a reasonable retirement income. It might be worthwhile to do a little planning before you go. (And maybe you can report back here on what you find.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Bev honestly; thank-you very much for pointing those out as well...both very valid points and things we might not have thought of...Mark and I only have about another 20-30 years before we retire...time that I agree could go by more quickly than we can realize...

About the H&R Block though...many people here prefer to pay someone to do their taxes for them because our tax laws can be so confusing that if we DON'T have someone else do them; not only could we miss out on some tax deductions that help reduce the amount taken from us; but sometimes we end up owing more than we might be able to afford at the time, and so paying H&R Block or another similar company to do our taxes can be a major relief; especially since they guarantee their work so strongly that they will go with you to the IRS should you be told you are being audited...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> Ok so...so far we are talking a tax on TV's, a road tax, the VAT and a council tax...and of course though it is a "seperate issue"; there is the NI tax...are there any other taxes?
> 
> I still say after comparing prices between Sainsbury's, Asda, Asda's parent company Walmart here in the US; (actually going into a Walmart I mean); and our home town grocery store plus grocery stores online; that the costs mostly balance out...
> 
> ...


I suppose if you want to eat in a greasy spoon (i.e. workers cafe) you can eat cheaply otherwise, there is no way. MacDonalds two years ago was $10 a large meal. A basic sandwich will set you back around $4. The cheapest Brazilian restaurant in London two years ago was charging $36 a head and this didn't include drinks or desserts. These are just some prices I can remember. 

With regard to accommodation your price of $220 for a B&B did make me laugh.  last November I paid less than this for a five star hotel in Buenos Aires with terrace, extra large bed and full breakfast. What a difference..... I hope the B&B is good, because we have had some terrible experiences with B&B's when travelling to the north of the UK. 

Primark is now the top store in the UK to shop for cheap clothes. It has become so popular for everybody. Primark have their own website - just google it. You can clothe yourself for literally nothing.

Let us know what else you need to know.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank-you to everyone who has been helping it is much appreciated... Michelle; what you were saying about the places to eat; does that include pubs? I ask cause here in the states; the local pubs have often been in the various cooking and travel shows about London and other cities in the UK for cheaper but still delicious fare...problem is they mention nothing about how much an average meal might cost in any one of them...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're right in that pub food tends to be cheaper than "restaurant food" - but what makes the UK so expensive these days is the exchange rate. When I was living there (1989-90) the exchange rate was $1.85 to the £ and most price tags I saw used the same numbers as in the States, only with the £ instead of the $. 

Lately the exchange rate has been pretty much the same - and the Tube fare is now up to £4 a ride. (Compare that to $2 or so in the NYC subway.)

But to some extent it's kind of misleading to compare individual items at current exchange rates. You spend your money on such different things - national insurance instead of medical insurance (and co-pays and deductibles), and you adjust your food budget to buy what's available (fish & chips vs. McDonalds or a pub lunch vs. Panera Bread). If you're living on a US$ denominated salary, then the converted costs are relevant, but if you're living on a local payroll, you just think in terms of how much of your salary goes to each category without the exchange considerations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Bev are you SURE you never met my husband Mark before?!?!? You two think SOOOOO ALIKE!!!


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh and By the WAY...we are; believe it or NOT; rather excited about trying such things as fish and chips London style and Bangers and Mash; (*GRIN* Yes we do indeed know what those are...)


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Michelle when it comes to the Primark website; is there a way to see what they have online? I ask because I did what you suggested and tried to google them, and their site did come up, but there was nothing about actually shopping...just store hours and public relations type stuff...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> Michelle when it comes to the Primark website; is there a way to see what they have online? I ask because I did what you suggested and tried to google them, and their site did come up, but there was nothing about actually shopping...just store hours and public relations type stuff...



I just checked out the website and you are right, it doesn't display prices. Sorry...... 

Michelle


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Bev is right - if it costs $50 in the USA, it costs 50 pounds in the UK and this goes for many items, especially designer clothes. Like most people, you will probably become a Primark fan.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

hi north of england cities like liverpool ect, house prices stable for last 18 months most properties if not all, have both duel fuel gas and electric, you could easily run a couple of small cars, petrol prices are coming down ,and cars are doing more miles per gallon, lots of small towns and villages to move to,depends on how rural you want it , even so ,public transport is all owned by private companies vieing for buisiness,plenty of buses about in big towns cities ect, trains arnt too bad. aand because o climate change things are getting warmer here. cost of living in north and midlands, all cheaper than london by far.


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyLily43 said:


> Michelle when it comes to the Primark website; is there a way to see what they have online? I ask because I did what you suggested and tried to google them, and their site did come up, but there was nothing about actually shopping...just store hours and public relations type stuff...


hi primark is a bit cheap and nasty,however MATALAN is cheap and has a web site, also marks and spencer, one very expensive shop ,have been reducing a lot of thier prices, quite alot,good quality too.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

scouser said:


> hi primark is a bit cheap and nasty,however MATALAN is cheap and has a web site, also marks and spencer, one very expensive shop ,have been reducing a lot of thier prices, quite alot,good quality too.


Primark is cheap, but not nasty - it is always full up and the queues on Saturday are terrible.


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> Primark is cheap, but not nasty - it is always full up and the queues on Saturday are terrible.


are you talking about ARGENTINA or uk, only thing i would buy from primark is socks shorts and the odd shirt. its full because its so cheap with people who dont have a lot to spend unfortunatly. quality isnt very good. you get what you pay for.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

scouser said:


> are you talking about ARGENTINA or uk, only thing i would buy from primark is socks shorts and the odd shirt. its full because its so cheap with people who dont have a lot to spend unfortunatly. quality isnt very good. you get what you pay for.


I am talking about the UK. You actually need to check your facts on who actually shop at Primark - you will be surprised at how many middle class families shop there. Not everything is brilliant, but then again, what shop has everything to one's liking. As you state, you also shop there for certain things, so can't be too bad......

We are still wearing items purchased at Primark more than two year's ago and I wish we had a Primark here.


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> I am talking about the UK. You actually need to check your facts on who actually shop at Primark - you will be surprised at how many middle class families shop there. Not everything is brilliant, but then again, what shop has everything to one's liking. As you state, you also shop there for certain things, so can't be too bad......
> 
> We are still wearing items purchased at Primark more than two year's ago and I wish we had a Primark here.


i don't want to enter into an arguement over primark.some people are easily pleased. i was just trying to be helpfull to ladylily, matalan have a website show their prices and are better value better quality than primark, and if your still wearing 2 year old clothes,no wonder you go to primark.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

scouser said:


> i don't want to enter into an arguement over primark.some people are easily pleased. i was just trying to be helpfull to ladylily, matalan have a website show their prices and are better value better quality than primark, and if your still wearing 2 year old clothes,no wonder you go to primark.



One reason I left the UK is because of the lack of manners and rudeness and it sure hasn't changed.


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> One reason I left the UK is because of the lack of manners and rudeness and it sure hasn't changed.


there are many forms of rudeness and lack of manners,ie, commenting uninvited,on message left for another user, for one . I have n ever ,and would never call frank speaking rude or bad mannerd. But i can say you operate double standards. ps is that an advertisement at the bottom of your mail?


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

scouser said:


> there are many forms of rudeness and lack of manners,ie, commenting uninvited,on message left for another user, for one . I have n ever ,and would never call frank speaking rude or bad mannerd. But i can say you operate double standards. ps is that an advertisement at the bottom of your mail?


your using this site to advertise a buisiness.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

scouser said:


> there are many forms of rudeness and lack of manners,ie, commenting uninvited,on message left for another user, for one . I have n ever ,and would never call frank speaking rude or bad mannerd. But i can say you operate double standards. ps is that an advertisement at the bottom of your mail?


Let's just add ignorance to my list of why I left the UK - in case you haven't realised you are on an open forum, which means that anybody can comment on any post and at anytime, just so long as it kept within the guidelines.

One last thing, if you look through the forum, you will notice that many posters have signatures that lead to outside links. I think you will find that we are allowed to do this, in exchange for all our free help and advice we give. Just look at how many good and helpful posts I have made in just over a year. You have been on here five minutes and already making trouble. I wonder how long it will be before you are banned.


----------



## scouser (Dec 4, 2008)

MichelleAlison said:


> Let's just add ignorance to my list of why I left the UK - in case you haven't realised you are on an open forum, which means that anybody can comment on any post and at anytime, just so long as it kept within the guidelines.
> 
> One last thing, if you look through the forum, you will notice that many posters have signatures that lead to outside links. I think you will find that we are allowed to do this, in exchange for all our free help and advice we give. Just look at how many good and helpful posts I have made in just over a year. You have been on here five minutes and already making trouble. I wonder how long it will be before you are banned.


well why try to undermine people who are trying to be helpfull to others,by pointing them to a shop with a web site that has prices advertised and is by my experience better quality merchandise,at just as reasonable prices , remember i am speaking from first hand experience of both stores can you say the same , if so your comments are pertinent if not,they are negative with no foundation,and as such unhelpfull. I am sure you have been/or posted, helpfull material.. But i have to question your reel motives,to hang around a site so long. Do you reely want to help people or help people further your buisiness interests. If its the later afraid you are on the site for the wrong reasons. I am wondering after your coment/threat, how many people you have been responsible for having thrown off the site. ? A pertinent question, thak you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems we have come to the end of the useful content of this thread. I hearby declare it closed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

